# Toy Destruction



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a question for long time V owners. 

Dax is 8 months old now. He loves plush toys, but destroys them immediately, even the ones which advertise how tough they are.

Is this a type of behavior he is likely to out grow, or will he always be a four legged shredding machine?

Bruce


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley is almost 7 months old and is the same way. We buy "indestructable" toys and she gets the seams open in half hour tops. The tougher they claim to be, the more she destroys them. We keep the pet stores in business with all the toys we have bought. We can now tell when she is in a destructive mood and wants to ruin something so we take up her toys and give her a nylabone which keeps her busy for a while. We have gone through many of those as well though.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Mischa is almost a year old, and has been a shredder since the first few weeks that we had her.
We've also tried every "tough" toy out there. The last one cost me $20 was split open in literally a matter of seconds.

All we get her now are rubber/nylon toys and dear antlers. She has tons of fun with them, and they have all lasted her abuse.


----------



## labeda14 (Nov 14, 2009)

i really like "4-legged shredding machine"...i'll be using that going forward!

we came home tonight to find maggie had somehow gotten a toy into her crate (wasn't there when we left, i can only guess that it was somewhere near her crate and she used her crazy long arms to drag it into the crate--i SWEAR she has opposable thumbs!)...and it was completely shredded. fortunately, it had been unstuffed already, so only half the mess 

oh, and did i mention that we have an unstuffed, decapitated, 3-legged bear that maggie still loves to play with? the head is floating around somewhere too...of course, she ate the nose off of it--so it has a big hole in it...so now when she chews on it, she sticks her nose through the opening and has little ears on top of her snout 

oh how she makes me laugh!


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

Chilli will destroy the toughest toy.... we were buying her nylon bones for powerfull chewers... gone in 30 mins tops... rubber toys, balls gone in about 5 mins... plush toys without insides in 15 mins too... 
the only toys which still survived her teeth (and we bought it even before we got her) are the rope balls and rope with knots on the end...


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Have any of you tried the Goughnuts? I have heard really good things about them. However I have not tried them since Kobi doesn't destroy like your dogs. You might like them though, they will replace the toys when they get worn down.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley loves the rope toys with the knots on the ends but she pulls the end pieces off and tries to eat them so we can't give her anything rope related. Last night we bought another new nylabone as well as a rubbery one that is for extreme chewers. We will see. We did see a note on the package last night that recommends to buy the next size up if your dog is a powerful chewer. We did that so I will keep you posted.


----------



## labeda14 (Nov 14, 2009)

maggie had a giant piece of rope toy surgically removed from her intestine on christmas eve....so no more rope toys in our house!!! 

kobi--going to check out goughnuts...thanks for the info!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Hmm. Goughnuts will replace it free of charge. I think Mischa will end up on their testing program lol. Thanks for the link Kobi!


----------

